# Hewescraft Test Ride



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Went to the Erie Outfitters/Erie Marine sales open house today over at Mazuriks in Catawba. I love my Lund 20 Tyee Magnum, but I am always looking. I took out the 21' hardtop with a 200 HP four stroke Yammy. I had a lot of concerns that sitting way forward in the hull that it would be a rough ride. I was very impressed and literally amazed at the ride of this boat. The hard top/ pilot house was very roomy and well thought out. I can't switch boats this season, but this is definitely on the radar. Anyone looking should seriously take a ride.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

One of the best metal boats out there. I love those platforms.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

While I am an aluminum boat fan I'm not crazy about the aesthetics of that hard-top. It looks like an over sized after thought they just plopped on the hull. Being the helm is forward plus the weight of the top and glass on the front it should do a good job in small chop but.. on the big water with a tall following sea off a corner and 4 people under roof it would have me concerned with that set-up.


----------



## crazylady1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone on here own a hewescraft sportsman 200. Seriously considering one and wondering how the ride is in rough water and if at all possible to get out on one for a quick spin


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I think they had test rides today at marzuiks give Craig a call at Erie marine sales


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Do a little research on these boats. They are solid and are used in the pacific northwest (ocean) and the east coast. With some cognition and awareness, they make great inland big water boats.
Yes, I've fished off a couple and was totally amazed with the stability and roominess.


----------



## crazylady1 (Jun 21, 2012)

We just came back in as they were finishing up, but I didn't see the sportsmans there. They had a awesome looking 24fter thought but that's bigger than I want,.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I wasn't in love with the looks either, but I was amazed by the utility of the boat. I quit worrying about looks years ago. I will say this... it will unlock all of the season that Lake Erie will give up. Total comfort. A ranger may look cool and sleek, but I would much rather have a cup of coffee and be totally dry in 38 degree water and weather. The 200 was more than enough power and it planes effortlessly. My wife makes fun of me for how I dress in the winter, but I can assure you that I am warm and dry. These hulls aren't sleek or stylish, but it is pure function.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

A fellow camper has/had a "North River" 21 ft. It's very comparable to the Hewescraft in layout and comfort.
Certainly a big water boat. I fished with him last fall with four others and it provided sufficient room for everyone.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I too am impressed with the utility/quality of both the hewescrafts. That being said I saw a silver and blue hewes out today in the heavy south wind. Not sure what his set up was for trolling but the boat kept catching the wind with the enclosure and his south troll kept becoming an east troll. Again, I would think it may be a set up/operator issue that could be fine tuned and corrected. However, when four boards are laying flat and you are drifting back on top of them, there is a control issue that needs to be corrected. There is a nice newer North River for sale on 163 and I think that has a nice removable stand up enclosure, which may be a way to go also. We have seen beer batter out on the water and his boat eats up the waves and he runs it very well, so maybe he can give more comment on how he has his set up for slow speed control. Either way, both are very solid machines.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Wind is a good point. My Lund tyee with the higher sides gets blown around as well. The terrova mostly takes care of it, but if its bad enough, I just troll down wind, pull in, fire up the main and run uphill. Set it out again and let it ride. Yes it is a pain in the ass, but it makes my life way easier and less stress full. I have often wondered about the networked terrovas that have full auto pilot capability and whether they can keep everything straight. Everything in a boat is a compromise. There will never be the "perfect" boat. I gave up a lot by downsizing to a 20' aluminum boat... But I also picked up a ton of flexibility, extended my season by at least 3 months, burn a fraction of the fuel, and I can travel out of state for other species like salmon and muskie. My biggest reason for the post is I was really surprised that the boat rode as well as it does with the seat placement that far forward. Lund tried it and it was a terrible ride. Hewescraft definitely got it right. I also questioned the looks... After actually running one I now realize that everything on that boat is there for a reason and serves a purpose. My work truck with tool boxes and a ladder rack isn't nearly as good looking as a new king ranch ford... But every box is full and I can do any job out of my work truck. I'm not currently in the market, but when I decide to swap this will be on the short list.


----------

